

Everything You Wanted To Know About Caching - krat0sprakhar
http://www.mnot.net/cache_docs/

======
ostso
You should add the word "web" to the title. There are many other kinds of
caching.

------
flexd
It's still a nice resource, but it's been posted many times before.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3598773>

------
silviosantoz
this is good, but somewhat outdated. I haven't used iplanet since 1999. Also
SSL/HTTPS is a whole different world.

------
th5
in the scripts section he says "Generate Content-Length response headers. It’s
easy to do, and it will allow the response of your script to be used in a
persistent connection. This allows clients to request multiple representations
on one TCP/IP connection, instead of setting up a connection for every
request. It makes your site seem much faster."

does he mean, for example, when serving up a dynamic php page, where the
content might change for each request, you should still generate a content-
length header before outputing the content?

------
esherifova
Great primer on web caching.

